# Help with generic Mp4 player -trouble formating/configuring



## Emira

:4-dontkno

I purchased generic 4 GB Mp4 player (with flash player) from an Ebay seller for $50 CDN including taxes, shipping & handling. When I attached the Mp4 player to my Compaq Pressario (XP operating system) the Mp4 players was formatted to FAT32 and I lost 2.1GB. To top it all off, my computer does not recognize the generic Mp4 player. I have to go into Devices, Action, click on USB controllers and scan for hardware changes so that my computer recognizes the Mp4 player. I have managed to download a lot songs onto my Mp4 player. Now it there any way I can get back the 2.1GBs I lost when my pc automatically reformatted the generic Mp4 player? Also is there anyway I can configure or format the generic Mp4 player so that my computer automatically recognizes it. I have searched www.download.com for firmware, drivers, software etc but can't find anything. I have attached a link of the product I purchased on EBay. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/4GB-NANO-STYLE-M...8430778QQihZ014QQcategoryZ73839QQcmdZViewItem


Any words of advice would be appreciated. 

Regards
Emira


----------



## dm01

Ah yes, these things.

2.1 GB is rather a lot to lose from FAT 32. If you are sure this is the problem:
There is only one way to do this, and it requires the perma-deletion of everything on the device. Back up the device onto the computer before you begin. To re-format as FAT or FAT 16 (possible loss of performance), in My Computer, right-clicky the device, and select Format from the menu. When the screen appears, select FAT or FAT 16 from the drop-down menu. Clicky Format and the rest is taken care of for you. 

The site says you got a CD with the required software and firmware.

I don't know this model, so I can't help you any further.


----------



## yustr

The most probable cause is that it is only a 2G player to begin with. Basically, you've been ripped off; it is not at all uncommon. Counterfeit memory cards have flooded the market so why not counterfeit players that use those chips? Its very difficult to tell them from the real ones. Though $50CD for a 2G player might not be to bad - :4-dontkno


----------



## Emira

:wink: I will try formatting the generic Mp4 player once again. I know I can reformat to FAT but not FAT 16. I think there is a possibility I only received a 2GB mp4 player and I can't really complain about the price. The software I received with the Mp4 is only for Windows 98 and totally useless for Windows XP. I might luck out and find free firmware on the internet for a fake Ipod. I am hoping in December to find some good deals on Mp3 players at Best Buy or Future Shop. 

Regards
Emira


----------



## dm01

Seller has a 97% rating. You can probably bring that down a bit, considering all of the votes for him are probably from accounts created by him or his "company".

Scamdisk is pretty good if you don't mind un-bricking your player every six months or so. I stay away from any device requiring proprietary software.


----------



## Emira

:1angel:

Thanks. I will check out Scandisk products at Future Shop and Best Buy. Lesson learned. Buyer beware. Thank god it was only $50 CDN. At least the generic Mp4 player I bought off EBay Canada has a FM radio so I can listen to the radio.


----------

